# Sad day for Dawg Nation



## paulgadawg (Feb 2, 2010)

Sad news, Da'Rick Rogers is a Vol !  

What in the world is going on in Athens ?  Top recruits are running and screaming not walking away from UGA. Is there more going on behind the scenes than we know about ?  Something is rotten and it's starting to stink !!!


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, I agree...i said it in another post but this will end up being one of the worst classes in a long time after rogers and robey leave. While we used to do great at keeping our instate recruits, we are now losing them. I don't know what's going on though.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2010)

I would have never thought Rogers would have left.  Unreal


----------



## HighCotton (Feb 2, 2010)

We've had good recruiting classes in the past with nothing to show for it.  So, losing a few recruits I don't think really matters.  UGA has proven unable to develop good talent anyway.


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

paulgadawg said:


> Sad news, Da'Rick Rogers is a Vol !
> 
> What in the world is going on in Athens ?  Top recruits are running and screaming not walking away from UGA. Is there more going on behind the scenes than we know about ?  Something is rotten and it's starting to stink !!!



One player does not make a team. He has not signed with UT yet. Who knows what he will do. He likes all this attention.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 2, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> We've had good recruiting classes in the past with nothing to show for it.  So, losing a few recruits I don't think really matters.  UGA has proven unable to develop good talent anyway.



I agree 100%.  Auburn(aside from this year) and GT in particular are good examples of programs who usually don't knock it out of the park in the recruiting rankings but end of faring pretty well on the field.  Like others have said, I'm more about the 5 star "big uglies" than anything else.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

dwills said:


> this will end up being one of the worst classes in a long time after rogers and robey leave.



let me remind you of some of the guys coming in-

jakar hamilton (fills an immediate need)
alec ogletree (will play early)
garrison smith (will play early)
stripling (if adds a little weight, will play early)
demetre baker
morant
benedict
ken malcome
houston

yes, it hurts that we lost robey and if we lose rogers, that too will hurt, but this program will be fine.  rogers has all world potential, but it isn't like we are struggling at the wr position.  we still have a shot at thorton, christian green and boone and i'm sure that we will add another player or two come wednesday.  we have great weapons at the te position with charles, white and figgins.  

we might end up holding on to some of the ships and save them for next year.  this ship isn't sinking and we will be fine.  we thought marlon brown was going to come in and contribute early and he didn't.  same could happen with rogers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry but I'm not jumping on the gloom and doom train.  We just had a completely new D staff come in so defections were to be expected.   Telvin Smith and Whitacker were both true to their word and Tenn offered Rogers' best friend.  There is more to that story that makes me wonder if we dodged a bullet.  I'll elaborate later.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

most have said that talent wasn't lacking, but coaching was.  well, we will have a qb that can deliver the ball to our receivers and on defense, we have a new coaching mindset.  we have grantham, who everyone is very excited about and lakatos is someone who is going to teach fundamentals.  with our attacking style defense and better discipline from our db's, i think we will be fine.

every year we complain about the one that got away.  sometimes it's justified and sometimes not.  i don't know what else we could have done, in regards to rogers.  he decided early on that he wanted to come to uga and we fully expected him to honor that (still could).  these kids are young and some enjoy the attention.  

i am still quite happy with the guys we have coming in and i'm sure there will be an addition or two.  they might not be the big name, but i can assure you that they will be worthy of a scholarship.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> most have said that talent wasn't lacking, but coaching was.  well, we will have a qb that can deliver the ball to our receivers and on defense, we have a new coaching mindset.  we have grantham, who everyone is very excited about and lakatos is someone who is going to teach fundamentals.  with our attacking style defense and better discipline from our db's, i think we will be fine.
> 
> every year we complain about the one that got away.  sometimes it's justified and sometimes not.  i don't know what else we could have done, in regards to rogers.  he decided early on that he wanted to come to uga and we fully expected him to honor that (still could).  these kids are young and some enjoy the attention.
> 
> i am still quite happy with the guys we have coming in and i'm sure there will be an addition or two.  they might not be the big name, but i can assure you that they will be worthy of a scholarship.



Yep.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> let me remind you of some of the guys coming in-
> 
> jakar hamilton (fills an immediate need)
> alec ogletree (will play early)
> ...



I'm not claiming that the ship is sinking by any means. I'm just saying that this is a very weak class by UGA standards. I realize that we have some good players coming in, but I don't see many obvious "stars" in this class like we've had in the last few classes. The only one I can see being great is ogletree and MAYBE stripling and smith (but only if the latter two put on 20-30 lbs).


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

dwills said:


> I'm not claiming that the ship is sinking by any means. I'm just saying that this is a very weak class by UGA standards. I realize that we have some good players coming in, but I don't see many obvious "stars" in this class like we've had in the last few classes. The only one I can see being great is ogletree and MAYBE stripling and smith (but only if the latter two put on 20-30 lbs).



i think both (smith and stripling) will put on a fair amount of weight.  we would be fine with stripling playing at 240 in the 3-4.  i also think that morant is going to be a beast.  he is 6'7 240 right now.  and i think baker, although listed as a 3 star, is going to be a stud.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Dawgs will be just fine. Someone has already said it,and I agree that I'd rather have a 3 star recruit that's got a chip on his shoulder ,that will bust his chops to be a top notch player ,than a 5 star that doesn't excel.  jmo Remember the ( JUNKYARD DAWGS )?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

looking at this class, the only guys that i don't expect too much from are, bennett and mason.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i think both (smith and stripling) will put on a fair amount of weight.  we would be fine with stripling playing at 240 in the 3-4.  i also think that morant is going to be a beast.  he is 6'7 240 right now.  and i think baker, although listed as a 3 star, is going to be a stud.



You gotta believe that Strip ends up at OLB.  He'll be perfect for that in the 3-4.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> looking at this class, the only guys that i don't expect too much from are, bennett and mason.



Agreed and Bennet might surprise us.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed and Bennet might surprise us.



i heard he looked great at camp, but there are others out there that i wish would have gotten an offer before he did.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 2, 2010)

dwills said:


> I'm not claiming that the ship is sinking by any means. I'm just saying that this is a very weak class by UGA standards. I realize that we have some good players coming in, but I don't see many obvious "stars" in this class like we've had in the last few classes. The only one I can see being great is ogletree and MAYBE stripling and smith (but only if the latter two put on 20-30 lbs).



Notice the number of commits we have compared to other schools, and we still have a high ranking. It is not always quantity, as much as it is quality.  I am happy with the class as is, with or without Mr. Rodgers. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> The Dawgs will be just fine. Someone has already said it,and I agree that I'd rather have a 3 star recruit that's got a chip on his shoulder ,that will bust his chops to be a top notch player ,than a 5 star that doesn't excel.  jmo Remember the ( JUNKYARD DAWGS )?






yep i would rather have a class full 3 star kids who wanna be DAWG'S and will put thier heart into the team anyday!!!!!!!!!!!

GATA


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys im no pro but I would think this past season has a little to do with what is going on.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

Honestly, I'm hoping that we'll save our scholarships for next year, when the state of georgia looks stacked with talent. I just don't foresee the talent that we recruited this year being able to compete with the classes that our SEC counterparts are bringing in. Sure, our class is good, but we have to judge our class by the standards that the SEC is setting. We have the sixth best class in the conference I do believe. I agree that we shouldn't claim that the ship is sinking, but if we are recruiting lesser talent than our competitors, and our coaches are unable to coach up the talent we are recruiting like in recent years, how can we expect to compete for a SEC title? We all know that UGA fans will not be satisfied until we are in the mix for SEC titles on a consistent basis.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

dwills said:


> Honestly, I'm hoping that we'll save our scholarships for next year, when the state of georgia looks stacked with talent. I just don't foresee the talent that we recruited this year being able to compete with the classes that our SEC counterparts are bringing in. Sure, our class is good, but we have to judge our class by the standards that the SEC is setting. We have the sixth best class in the conference I do believe. I agree that we shouldn't claim that the ship is sinking, but if we are recruiting lesser talent than our competitors, and our coaches are unable to coach up the talent we are recruiting like in recent years, how can we expect to compete for a SEC title? We all know that UGA fans will not be satisfied until we are in the mix for SEC titles on a consistent basis.



i agree that we will probably keep some ships for next year.  and yes, some other schools in the sec are putting together some unreal classes.  however, if the new staff is as good as we believe, we already have plenty of talent enrolled and now it just needs to be coached up.  i think the coaches know that they had better get this right and in hurry.  i really think we will see a more fundamentally sound team next year and one that will be ready to fight every saturday.  the lack of one player (rogers) isn't going to really hurt this team.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Sad Day.....Not so fast my friend*

Yes, Yesterday was not good but I'm back after making up with my dawg (kicked em yesterday). I like the fact that this is primarily a defensive class. We are already in good shape at skill positions and are still likely to pick up Boone/Green and Thornton. I think Richt and company know what there doing.

And WINNING is the only thing that will put our recruiting classes back in the top 5.

Bennett looks like he will be a steady, dependable, go-to reciever like the Boone kid from Kentucky a fews years back.

Mason seems to have alot of intangibles of the David Greene type.

I like them both and think they will play in Athens.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with you guys that we have a class with good potential. The only thing is that we have a lot of guys who we are relying more on being "coached up" than we are raw talent. In a couple of years, when these guys are juniors and seniors, they are going to have to be better talent wise than the guys that are being recruited by florida, alabama, auburn, etc. For a while now, we have been a recruiting powerhouse and as everyone knows, we've had the talent just not the coaching. I just hate to see those roles reversed, where we're one of the weaker sec teams recruiting wise.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Feb 2, 2010)

paulgadawg said:


> Sad news, Da'Rick Rogers is a Vol !
> 
> What in the world is going on in Athens ?  Top recruits are running and screaming not walking away from UGA. Is there more going on behind the scenes than we know about ?  Something is rotten and it's starting to stink !!!



Has he verbally committed?  I've checked several sources and cannot find it.

I suspect that he is going to follow NN to UT, but have not seen confirmation.

Will it be worth it to UT to burn two scholarships to get one guy that will play as a starter? (Presuming that Nance will not be a starter.)

Will it be worth it to Duh-rick if Nance is holding a clipboard for 4 years and he plays on a losing team as a result of following his buddy while UGA excels? 

Poetic justice has its way.

Georgia purportedly did not make a hard run at Darrius Walker when coming out of Buford because he was something of a primadonna and a "me" guy.  He liked being courted by Notre Dame and went there, and we see how great those 4 years were for that team.  He got some yards, but the team was not good.  He went undrafted on the big day, signed as a free agent, and one does not hear much out of him.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

If he goes so be it. It just aint meant to be. I wish him well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

dwills said:


> I agree with you guys that we have a class with good potential. The only thing is that we have a lot of guys who we are relying more on being "coached up" than we are raw talent. In a couple of years, when these guys are juniors and seniors, they are going to have to be better talent wise than the guys that are being recruited by florida, alabama, auburn, etc. For a while now, we have been a recruiting powerhouse and as everyone knows, we've had the talent just not the coaching. I just hate to see those roles reversed, where we're one of the weaker sec teams recruiting wise.



i don't think that we are relying on having these kids coached up with this class, any more then with the kids we already have.  like you said, we've had the talent, but the coaching was lacking, particularly on the defensive side.  when i look at what we have coming in on defense, i see 6 guys who are rated 4 stars.  so that leaves us with 4 guys who are 3 star guys.

one of our biggest plays this year came from one of those dreaded 3 star guys, bacarri rambo.  you can't teach heart.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe Rivals has UGA in the top 5, what more do some of you want?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

David Mills said:


> I believe Rivals has UGA in the top 5, what more do some of you want?



that's probably counting robey and rogers, but regardless, this class will be fine.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe the dogs are 9th place with the Rogers and Robey commitment. If Robey and Rogers goes elsewhere and the dogs don't pick anyone else up they will drop like a sack of potatoes. That is of course going by star rating and rankings on rivals if you are looking for something to talk about.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2010)

I think we will all know what we have tomorrow night.  For now, nothing is real..  Here is the write up on Ga as of yesterday.  Of course, Whitaker did not sign with Ga either..

Kinda crazy for GA

What the heck is going on in Athens? The Dawgs lost a commitment in linebacker Deon Rogers, who is now headed to Louisville. They are expected to lose another commit in cornerback Nickell Robey. Robey could end up at USC, West Virginia or USF. At no point did anyone expect the Bulldogs to lose the top prospect in Georgia, wide receiver Da'Rick Rogers. But it's looking like a possibility, especially after his teammate - quarterback Nash Nance - committed to the Vols last week. Rogers took an official visit to Tennessee the week before and made an unofficial visit there again yesterday. Georgia will learn their fate today with defensive tackle Jeffrey Whitaker and wide receiver Kadron Boone. They are still in the hunt for wide receiver Christian Green, who is announcing on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## mallardk (Feb 2, 2010)

i agree


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

It is always interesting how so many people just delight in any type of bad news for UGA, perceived or real.  

I think there are some good points being made on both sides of the argument.  obviously this class isn't shaping up the way we thought or hoped.  that's not a shocker is it?  We just hired a new defensive staff sans the other LBs coach which is still pending.  It's expected that we would lose some recruits and thats exactly why we lost robey and deon rogers.  So exactly how is the ship "sinking?"  If martinez had stayed we would still have both of those kids on board.  as such, we would have a higher ranked class and some of you wouldn't be gleefully singing our funeral dirge.  But we would still have martinez and the ship would indeed be sinking then.  

Instead, we got rid of an incompetent defensive staff and if we have to lose a few recruits in this class in the bargain, we are much better off in the long run.

No we don't want to lose Da'rick Rogers.  Absolutely not.   Is losing Da'rick Rogers gonna put an end to our program?  Of course not.  From what I'm reading, Nash's dad is a big time pot stirrer who was a problem at nash's old highschool.  Since he has transferred the coaching staff at nash's new school have come to loath Mr. Nash and his meddling.  This all has a Mitch Mustain, Springdale Five quality to it (look it up if you don't know what I'm talking about).  How did that turn out?  If all that is true, Tennessee is right where Nash, his dad, and Rogers need to be.

Before any of you say that I'm spinning and that this is sour grapes, I absolutely hate to lose out on a kid of Rogers' talent, but it's not the end of our program even if you want it to be.

Yes we are being outrecruited by Tenn., UF, Bama, LSU, et al.  Bama and UF are going to recruit well every year regardless.  LSU and Tennessee don't worry me regardless of how they recruit.  I just don't believe we will consistently get beaten by either of those programs.  Auburn either.  You don't recruit your way into a championship anyway.  

We also had our worst season of the CMR era last year for several different reasons.  Yes that is affecting us.  A good season this year will have the reverse affect.  We aint dead yall.  Sorry to dissapoint you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2010)

I have no use for the ones who play the system. What are we teaching some kids these days? When you commit, you are commited. At least that's how it was when I grew up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I have no use for the ones who play the system. What are we teaching some kids these days? When you commit, you are commited. At least that's how it was when I grew up.



A lot has changed Jody.  Press conferences, recruiting web sites, televised "all star" games, and twenty four our news coverage over what some kid is gonna do next, along with other assorted foolishness.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I have no use for the ones who play the system. What are we teaching some kids these days? When you commit, you are commited. At least that's how it was when I grew up.



Very well said ! Giving your word,means nothing nowadays !


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Very well said ! Giving your word,means nothing nowadays !



really makes you apreciate guys like a.j. and garrison smith.  smith has been quite funny throughout all of this.  when asked about changing his verbal, he has said it would be between uga and harvard and even went on to say that other schools were looking at him as a wr.   that kid is a funny dude and i look forward to watching his progression.

as for what is happening in athens, it's not quite as unbelievable as you might think.  robey and deon were recruited by the former staff and had grown close to them.  with robey, he has been concerned about his size being an issue with a new dc.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Sad Day*

I don't care what happens Wed with any wr committing or not committing. Just show me..........

An aggressive, GATA, bust you in the mouth defense that controls field position and.....

An offense that runs FIRST, then we will win with 2 and 3 star wr's.

I think we have the second. Come on TG. Get er done


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It is always interesting how so many people just delight in any type of bad news for UGA, perceived or real.
> 
> I think there are some good points being made on both sides of the argument.  obviously this class isn't shaping up the way we thought or hoped.  that's not a shocker is it?  We just hired a new defensive staff sans the other LBs coach which is still pending.  It's expected that we would lose some recruits and thats exactly why we lost robey and deon rogers.  So exactly how is the ship "sinking?"  If martinez had stayed we would still have both of those kids on board.  as such, we would have a higher ranked class and some of you wouldn't be gleefully singing our funeral dirge.  But we would still have martinez and the ship would indeed be sinking then.
> 
> ...



Good post. If you listen to some fans, you'd think the sky was falling. As much as I dislike the events of the last few days, I still don't doubt the UGA program.


----------



## jechols33 (Feb 2, 2010)

paulgadawg said:


> Sad news, Da'Rick Rogers is a Vol !
> 
> What in the world is going on in Athens ?  Top recruits are running and screaming not walking away from UGA. Is there more going on behind the scenes than we know about ?  Something is rotten and it's starting to stink !!!




Source? Link?


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Rogers*

One more thing. Yall don't jump all over me for saying this.....But it would be kinda fun watching an orange #21 come across the middle and meeting Mr. Jakar Hamilton and Mr. Rambo. Just Sayin.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 2, 2010)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Source? Link?



Exactly... I'd love to know the source or at minumun a link. Until then it's just another brothers cousing uncles bagger at the grocery store deal. He may end up signing with UT (it's looking that way) but a post saying so with no real proof to back it up doesn't make it so.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> I don't care what happens Wed with any wr committing or not committing. Just show me..........
> 
> An aggressive, GATA, bust you in the mouth defense that controls field position and.....
> 
> ...



they can have the "flashy" recruits for now.  Let's concentrate on getting those bigguns and getting the new D in place.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> they can have the "flashy" recruits for now.  Let's concentrate on getting those bigguns and getting the new D in place.



xackly......... if he come to UGA... welcome with open arms.  If he goes UT pink ... er a orange.. them bust him in the mouth everytime he crosses the line.  My loyalty ends at Calhoun High School for the kids.  Kinda like Scott Blair...loved it when he was kicking at CHS... now that he's a Tech Yellow Jacket.... ring his bell!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know what every team's needs are.  You can have a highly rated recruiting year by going after the higher ranked recruits regardless of position; or you can recruit for what positions you need to fill.  You may already have loads of talent at the high profile positions and don't need to recruit for those positions; but if you are able to get the players you really need then you have had a successful recruiting year no matter where you are ranked (in recruiting).


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*You Got That Right!*

South GA Dawg;they can have the "flashy" recruits for now.  Let's concentrate on getting those bigguns and getting the new D in place.



Amen Bro. Nuff Said


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

uga sports is saying rogers is a vol.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, thats what everyone is saying right now Rex. Buck and Kincade have been going on and on about it


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yep, thats what everyone is saying right now Rex. Buck and Kincade have been going on and on about it



i don't know how you can listen to buck and kincade.  time to focus on closing with a another recruit or two.  we will be fine and best of luck to da'rick.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't know how you can listen to buck and kincade.  time to focus on closing with a another recruit or two.  we will be fine and best of luck to da'rick.



Nothing better to do  They do drive me nuts. They have been going on and on and on about how we've gotten "burned" by Smith and Whitaker and how they were stolen from us 

Still nothing official on Rogers. I still have a gut feeling he is playing the media, but it's not looking good...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nothing better to do  They do drive me nuts. They have been going on and on and on about how we've gotten "burned" by Smith and Whitaker and how they were stolen from us
> 
> Still nothing official on Rogers. I still have a gut feeling he is playing the media, but it's not looking good...



You didnt get burned by Whitaker.  He has been Auburn for a long time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nothing better to do  They do drive me nuts. They have been going on and on and on about how we've gotten "burned" by Smith and Whitaker and how they were stolen from us
> 
> Still nothing official on Rogers. I still have a gut feeling he is playing the media, but it's not looking good...



idiots, both of 'em.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> You didnt get burned by Whitaker.  He has been Auburn for a long time.



and we didn't get burned by smith either.  buck is joke.


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

More coaching rumors. Sounds like Boise State's DC may end up at UT. Promising young coach(early 30's)led the WAC in defense all 4 years he was DC. Shut down TCU pretty good in bowl game. Just rumor at this point.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think that we are relying on having these kids coached up with this class, any more then with the kids we already have.  like you said, we've had the talent, but the coaching was lacking, particularly on the defensive side.  when i look at what we have coming in on defense, i see 6 guys who are rated 4 stars.  so that leaves us with 4 guys who are 3 star guys.
> 
> one of our biggest plays this year came from one of those dreaded 3 star guys, bacarri rambo.  you can't teach heart.



you hit the nail on the head Rex.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Adam I hope you're right that Da'rick is just putting on a show and will sign with us but i can't make myself believe it.  At the same time, if that's what he's doing, I don't know how much we need an attention hound like that.  

Rex I agree with you.  Coaching is what matters in the end.  We aren't gonna stop recruiting well.  The fact that so many rival fans are rejoicing about what they perceive as a bad class is just kind of funny.  this new defensive staff will coach the D up much better than WM and company ever did.  I think that's a pretty safe bet.

As far as offense goes, Ealy and King are both back along with the entire line, both fullbacks, Orson and Aron and oh yeah, A.J..    If there is one place we could afford to have a defector it's receiver.

On a positive note, the more that read about Ken Malcom the more excited I get.  I think this kid might be the sleeper that ends up being special.    Let them enjoy their recruiting titles this year.  We'll be fine.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Adam I hope you're right that Da'rick is just putting on a show and will sign with us but i can't make myself believe it.  At the same time, if that's what he's doing, I don't know how much we need an attention hound like that.



That wouldn't shock me one bit. I think he's pulling one of those numbers like Stephen Hill did with Tech and UGA last year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Adam I hope you're right that Da'rick is just putting on a show and will sign with us but i can't make myself believe it.  At the same time, if that's what he's doing, I don't know how much we need an attention hound like that.
> 
> Rex I agree with you.  Coaching is what matters in the end.  We aren't gonna stop recruiting well.  The fact that so many rival fans are rejoicing about what they perceive as a bad class is just kind of funny.  this new defensive staff will coach the D up much better than WM and company ever did.  I think that's a pretty safe bet.
> 
> ...




I agree to a certain point.  You guys have a great class without Rogers.  A better class than Auburn usually has.  You still have great recruits from last year and some good starting players.  I am not sure what it does to your depth but I would think that Ga is not counting on many, if any, of this years players to start.  I know Rogers was a possible but that is about it.

It does help on the depth chart.  Which is what killed us this year.  Ga will still end up with a top 15 class.  Though it is not a typical Dawg class, it is still very good.  

We don't usually recruit that well.  Chizik has raised the bar this year.   Next year, we may be 25th..  Who knows...

But, you cant have it both ways.  You cant be happy when you recruit well and then say it doesnt matter how your rankings show up.   

For me, I am not happy Ga is losing guys, I am more surprised than anything.  Makes me wonder what it happening.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree to a certain point.  You guys have a great class without Rogers.  A better class than Auburn usually has.  You still have great recruits from last year and some good starting players.  I am not sure what it does to your depth but I would think that Ga is not counting on many, if any, of this years players to start.  I know Rogers was a possible but that is about it.
> 
> It does help on the depth chart.  Which is what killed us this year.  Ga will still end up with a top 15 class.  Though it is not a typical Dawg class, it is still very good.
> 
> ...



I'm with you. The same guys that usually rave about how good our recruiting is and how great we will be with these great recruits are the same ones that are now playing the whole "recruiting is overrated" and "I'd rather have guys that work hard anyways" card. Bottom line is this, UF is separating itself from the pack with these recruiting classes and great seasons. Alabama is on the up big time, bringing in top recruiting classes and a national championship ring with the arrival of nick saban. They are rising faster than any team I can remember. Auburn put together a stellar class in Chizic's first year as HC. And tennessee put together a very good class when it seemed like their program was in shambles. While all of these teams have risen in stock, UGA has remained fairly stagnant. Nobody is a bigger UGA fan than me and I can't stand to sit back and watch our competitors lap us in talent and results. If we want to even dream of competing in the sec with the florida's and bama's, we better step it up.


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

Rogers, Robey and Green all contacted UGA and will not be signing. Per AJC


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

If UGA gets Coxson or Green then they should be fine.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

Green is going to FSU and i think coxson is a gator


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

I hear Celine Dion music cause this class is sinking faster than the Titanic.


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 2, 2010)

Offence is fine. The coaches are recruiting for defence as they should be. They know what they are doing!! Just wait and see, Uga will be just fine!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 2, 2010)

mjfortner said:


> Offence is fine. The coaches are recruiting for defence as they should be. They know what they are doing!! Just wait and see, Uga will be just fine!!



In your opinion where do you think Rogers is ranked on UGA's recruiting board?

IMO somewhere near the top.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2010)

paulgadawg said:


> Sad news, Da'Rick Rogers is a Vol !
> 
> What in the world is going on in Athens ? Top recruits are running and screaming not walking away from UGA. Is there more going on behind the scenes than we know about ? Something is rotten and it's starting to stink !!!


 
Would you board a sinking ship?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2010)

mjfortner said:


> Offence is fine. The coaches are recruiting for defence as they should be. They know what they are doing!! Just wait and see, Uga will be just fine!!




x2....not sure how the first year will go with the new D-staff but,Defense wins a lot of games.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2010)

mjfortner said:


> Offence is fine. The coaches are recruiting for defence as they should be. They know what they are doing!! Just wait and see, Uga will be just fine!!


 
If I only had a dollar everytime I've heard that post season remark the last 5 years.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2010)

FWIW, the only reason that i pay any attention to recruiting is that ... nothing else is really going on (NFL excluded) at this time.
In any given recruiting class of, what, 25-30 signees?...how many ever contribute any meaningful playing time?...10?...how many "stars" develope, 5 at best?
BAMA had a couple of "ALL-AMERICANS" this season who weren't recruited by any major program.
I don't know as much about UGA as some of you guys, but it appears to me that they are content to rebuild their defense first,...the key to winning anywhere.
Dawgs seem to be on the upswing to me, not a sinking ship...FWIW


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 2, 2010)

*Recruiting*

I have no information but simply a theory.  I think Richt is sort of at a crossroads.  He has done very well but the last couple of years have not been what is expected.  He has, I believe, been there for 9 years, a long time for most any school.  I wonder if young recruits have second thoughts about how much longer he will be at UGA by his own choice or not if things do not improve.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm with you sparky. We can't expect to win our conference when we are getting out-recruited by a long shot by our opponents. We can't even win our own state. Out of the top 10 players from the state of georgia, we landed 3! That is pathetic. Richt better not think that hiring grantham secured his job. People are still looking over his shoulder and people see how bringing in a new coach has helped revitalize the programs of florida, alabama, miss. st., tennessee, auburn, etc. If he doesn't at least get to a SEC championship in 2-3 years, he's out at UGA. UGA wants championships, not to continue being a middle-tier SEC team.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2010)

05kodiak said:


> Rogers, Robey and Green all contacted UGA and will not be signing. Per AJC



Just saw that .....

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/2010/02/02/darick-rogers-flips-on-uga-to-sign-with-tennessee/


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

So now one recruiting class takes us out of SEC contention forever? Good Lord. I guess we all better go into hiding...


----------



## BowChilling (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay so we have a recruiting year that is not what we'd all hoped for. For Christ's sake it's not like the cubbard is bare in Athens guys! 

A half decent defense this year and we'd have won 3 more games. That hopefully has been corrected and next year the new coaches can recruit thier own players.

The guys that changed their mind late in the game for this recruit class didn't have their heart on Georgia to begin with. We can live without 'em. We need guys who believe in Georgia football and want to be there and will leave it all on the field every Saturday! 

If Georgia can win 9 or 10 games next year which I think is very possible, order will be restored this time next year!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep UGA and CMR are over!!!! This class is a bust so I can see the writing on the wall like everyone else. Yes CMR hired Grantham and is trying to change the direction of the program so its over. Now with todays news of loosing Rodgers Damon Evans is getting ready to fire Richt as we speak! UGA will survive without Da Rick I promise. The other guys we lost were comits from the old D staff, go figure FWIW Im happy with the direction we are headed like WM not in Athens anymore.


----------



## hookedonbass (Feb 2, 2010)

All one needs to know is that Jasper Sanks and Marquis Elmore were 5 star recruits. In contrast David Pollack was a 2 star fullback from Shiloh. Thomas Davis was a 1 star recruit from Randolph Clay and if Van Gorder had not seen him play in a basketball game likely would have never played D1 football. I believe David Greene was just a 3 star recruit. 

I remember seeing video of Ben Jones at a Nike Camp and thinking his foot speed and technique were awesome. Then I found out he was only a 3 star recruit. He's turned out to be a solid addition to our OL and plays with a chip on his shoulder.

Don't put too much emphasis on the stars guys. UGA has had its share of 5 star busts. It's a gamble everybody takes on 18 year old kids. You don't know what they will be.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So now one recruiting class takes us out of SEC contention forever? Good Lord. I guess we all better go into hiding...



Yep its over Smoke!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> All one needs to know is that Jasper Sanks and Marquis Elmore were 5 star recruits. In contrast David Pollack was a 2 star fullback from Shiloh. Thomas Davis was a 1 star recruit from Randolph Clay and if Van Gorder had not seen him play in a basketball game likely would have never played D1 football. I believe David Greene was just a 3 star recruit.
> 
> I remember seeing video of Ben Jones at a Nike Camp and thinking his foot speed and technique were awesome. Then I found out he was only a 3 star recruit. He's turned out to be a solid addition to our OL and plays with a chip on his shoulder.
> 
> Don't put too much emphasis on the stars guys. UGA has had its share of 5 star busts. It's a gamble everybody takes on 18 year old kids. You don't know what they will be.



Mudcat injured his spine and had to have surgery that he couldn't overcome. He could have been special if he stayed healty. But I get what you are saying and I agree.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Mudcat injured his spine and had to have surgery that he couldn't overcome. He could have been special if he stayed healthy. But I get what you are saying and I agree.



Agree here also, 17 18 year old kids still have a lot of growing to do, physically and mentally to adjust from high school to college.  To me it is how well the strength and conditioning program is and how well the coaches coach the players up once they get to college.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 2, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> In your opinion where do you think Rogers is ranked on UGA's recruiting board?
> 
> IMO somewhere near the top.



I'm sure you're right in a sense. Rogers is a great talent and it looks like he has all of the physical tools. But, if there is a single position that we could afford to lose a 5 star guy, it is WR. So that does soften the blow a little.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> All one needs to know is that Jasper Sanks and Marquis Elmore were 5 star recruits. In contrast David Pollack was a 2 star fullback from Shiloh. Thomas Davis was a 1 star recruit from Randolph Clay and if Van Gorder had not seen him play in a basketball game likely would have never played D1 football. I believe David Greene was just a 3 star recruit.
> 
> I remember seeing video of Ben Jones at a Nike Camp and thinking his foot speed and technique were awesome. Then I found out he was only a 3 star recruit. He's turned out to be a solid addition to our OL and plays with a chip on his shoulder.
> 
> Don't put too much emphasis on the stars guys. UGA has had its share of 5 star busts. It's a gamble everybody takes on 18 year old kids. You don't know what they will be.



Everyone has 5 star bust . Would you perfer a 3 star or lower recruit over a 5 star recruit ?  Who is the best player on UGA's team and was he a 5 star guy ?


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Everyone has 5 star bust . Would you perfer a 3 star or lower recruit over a 5 star recruit ?  Who is the best player on UGA's team and was he a 5 star guy ?



AJ Green...and yes he was. In fact all of our big-time players were highly touted recruits, with the exception of ben jones, who we had to steal out from under alabama.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Lanier I think most of the time we all overreact either way.  I do wish this class was a little better but I'm not wringing my hands.  By the same token, if we had a number one class it would be dumb for me to be on here declaring a NC right around the corner.  Naturally we all hope recruiting goes well but in the end it never turns out to be as good or as bad as we thought on signing day.

You admit that Auburn generally doesn't pull in this type of class.  but does that mean you go around thinking yall won't be any good?  I doubt it.  

It does mean something as far as depth at certain positions.  However, we will still have A.J. and as good as Da'rick might be right out of the shoot, he is not gonna be as good as A.J. is gonna be so big deal as far as this year is concerned.  We are likely to haul in a kid just that good next year after A.J. is gone so what's all the fuss?  

The sinking ship talk cracks me up.  If ever there has been a sinking ship it's been Tennessee the last few years.  Yet all you recruiting gurus agree that they are pulling in a good class so tell me again why we Dawgs should be in tears over this?  I put our program against that program any time and despite a complete meltdown with the botched end to Fulmer's tenure and the reality show craziness of the Kiffin regime, they are recruiting well with a totally unproven head coach.  

Auburn is another good example.  Auburn was declared dead and buried this time last year.  The Franklin experiment was a comedy of errors.  The Chizik hire was the stuff punch lines are made of IN AUBURN circles.  But yall are feeling ok right now, right?  It wsn't the end for either program during either of those seemingly end all, be all meltdown scenarios.  Guess what?  UGA isn't in a situation anywhere near as bad as Auburn or Tennessee was in recently.  So yall are just fooling yourselves.  People have very short memories.

Taking all that into consideration I think we will be alright.  I know yall would give anything for us to all be in turmoil over this but it's just not gonna happen.

Tell me this, if we beat any of your teams this year, is the fact that you had a better recruiting class tghis year gonna make you feel any better?  That's what I thought.


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lanier I think most of the time we all overreact either way.  I do wish this class was a little better but I'm not wringing my hands.  By the same token, if we had a number one class it would be dumb for me to be on here declaring a NC right around the corner.  Naturally we all hope recruiting goes well but in the end it never turns out to be as good or as bad as we thought on signing day.
> 
> You admit that Auburn generally doesn't pull in this type of class.  but does that mean you go around thinking yall won't be any good?  I doubt it.
> 
> ...



If UT has won 3 of the last 4 meetings with a sinking ship and chaos going on, maybe a great recruiting class and class coach won't be good. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tell me this, if we beat any of your teams this year, is the fact that you had a better recruiting class tghis year gonna make you feel any better?  That's what I thought.



Bingo.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

05kodiak said:


> If UT has won 3 of the last 4 meetings with a sinking ship and chaos going on, maybe a great recruiting class and class coach won't be good. Stranger things have happened.



Since CMR has come to Athens we've beaten Straw Hat Wearers more than we've lost to them.  I don't think one recruiting class is gonna make all that much difference but there I go using logic again.


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Since CMR has come to Athens we've beaten Straw Hat Wearers more than we've lost to them.  I don't think one recruiting class is gonna make all that much difference but there I go using logic again.



I don't think the Straw Hat Wearers is who you need to be most concerned about, but I'm sure they are feeling good about the PR. However, I do think this class will make a difference concerning your neighbors to the south and west. CMR coming to town has not changed that. They are winning NC's with strong classes.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's the lowdown on Rogers and Robey as per some reliable info. Nance's dad got mad when UGA told them his son didn't have the arm to play at UGA. His dad took offense and  he was gonna get even. Rogers didn't have a car so Nance's dad bought his son and Rogers both a car on the condition that Rogers sign with his son at UTso you can figure out the rest. On the Robey story, Coach Lakatos made it be known that UGA wasn't gonna sign a 5-8 CB so that pretty much sealed the deal for Shorty.Belue was right today when he said that there needs to be some accountability and I think Garner needs to be relieved of his recruiting duties and if anything is said by Garner SEND HIM PACKING!!!!!!!


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Here's the lowdown on Rogers and Robey as per some reliable info. Nance's dad got mad when UGA told them his son didn't have the arm to play at UGA. His dad took offense and  he was gonna get even. Rogers didn't have a car so Nance's dad bought his son and Rogers both a car on the condition that Rogers sign with his son at UTso you can figure out the rest. On the Robey story, Coach Lakatos made it be known that UGA wasn't gonna sign a 5-8 CB so that pretty much sealed the deal for Shorty.Belue was right today when he said that there needs to be some accountability and I think Garner needs to be relieved of his recruiting duties and if anything is said by Garner SEND HIM PACKING!!!!!!!



Strong words there SHD...I like it!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

05kodiak said:


> I don't think the Straw Hat Wearers is who you need to be most concerned about, but I'm sure they are feeling good about the PR. However, I do think this class will make a difference concerning your neighbors to the south and west. CMR coming to town has not changed that. They are winning NC's with strong classes.



True enough and it's up to us to get in the mix.  So why did you bring up Tennessee?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Here's the lowdown on Rogers and Robey as per some reliable info. Nance's dad got mad when UGA told them his son didn't have the arm to play at UGA. His dad took offense and  he was gonna get even. Rogers didn't have a car so Nance's dad bought his son and Rogers both a car on the condition that Rogers sign with his son at UTso you can figure out the rest. On the Robey story, Coach Lakatos made it be known that UGA wasn't gonna sign a 5-8 CB so that pretty much sealed the deal for Shorty.Belue was right today when he said that there needs to be some accountability and I think Garner needs to be relieved of his recruiting duties and if anything is said by Garner SEND HIM PACKING!!!!!!!



Garner should be canned because of a bad recruiting class?  

The more I hear about this Rogers/Nance stage dad foolishness the more I think Tennessee did us a favor in the long run.  How has recruiting guys that are impressed by bluster and bravado worked out ofr them as of late?  Nu'kese Richardson anyone?

SHD you didn't want Robey to start with right?  So you should be happy with Coach Lak's philosophy.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Belue was right today when he said that there needs to be some accountability and I think Garner needs to be relieved of his recruiting duties and if anything is said by Garner SEND HIM PACKING!!!!!!!



Send him packing to North Avenue !!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Send him packing to North Avenue !!!!!!



God I hope not  I don't want Garner out of Athens. He has single handedly brought a lot of great recruits to Athens. Some folks have just simply lost their minds.


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> True enough and it's up to us to get in the mix.  So why did you bring up Tennessee?



You did, you stated : "If there's ever been a sinking ship the past few years, it's UT".  I'm saying if that ship is sinking and still winning 3 of 4 then what's up?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> God I hope not  I don't want Garner out of Athens. He has single handedly brought a lot of great recruits to Athens.* Some folks have just simply lost their minds*.



Exactly!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

05kodiak said:


> You did, you stated : "If there's ever been a sinking ship the past few years, it's UT".  I'm saying if that ship is sinking and still winning 3 of 4 then what's up?



my mistake.  You're right, I did bring them up first.

What's Up?  You from da street?


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 2, 2010)

If Roger says he is a Vol tomorrow morning the first thing I would question is if I was a dog fan why burn a scholly on Mason when I could have offered Nance and secured Rogers. Which I am kinda neutral on that subject until I see Nance at the next level.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> If Roger says he is a Vol tomorrow morning the first thing I would question is if I was a dog fan is why burn a scholly on Mason when I could have offered Nance and secured Rogers. Which I am kinda neutral on that subject until I see Nance at the next level.



Sugar HillDawg Here's the lowdown on Rogers and Robey as per some reliable info. Nance's dad got mad when UGA told them his son didn't have the arm to play at UGA. His dad took offense and he was gonna get even. Rogers didn't have a car so Nance's dad bought his son and Rogers both a car on the condition that Rogers sign with his son at UTso you can figure out the rest. On the Robey story, Coach Lakatos made it be known that UGA wasn't gonna sign a 5-8 CB so that pretty much sealed the deal for Shorty.Belue was right today when he said that there needs to be some accountability and I think Garner needs to be relieved of his recruiting duties and if anything is said by Garner SEND HIM PACKING!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> God I hope not  I don't want Garner out of Athens. He has single handedly brought a lot of great recruits to Athens. Some folks have just simply lost their minds.



Man you are so right.  Good Lord some of these people have gone freaking crazy.  It's unbelieveable.  I mean it's kind of annoying but I can't keep from laughing.  I swear this forum gets filled with some of the most knee jerk, overemotional, half cocked nonsense that I have ever seen.

I would hate to have to depend on some of these people if things ever goot tough.  They would be curled up in a ball crying for their momas.  Wanting Garner gone is like cutting off your arm because your finger hurts.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man you are so right.  Good Lord some of these people have gone freaking crazy.  It's unbelieveable.  I mean it's kind of annoying but I can't keep from laughing.  I swear this forum gets filled with some of the most knee jerk, overemotional, half cocked nonsense that I have ever seen.
> 
> I would hate to have to depend on some of these people if things ever goot tough.  They would be curled up in a ball crying for their momas.  Wanting Garner gone is like cutting off your arm because your finger hurts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> If Roger says he is a Vol tomorrow morning the first thing I would question is if I was a dog fan why burn a scholly on Mason when I could have offered Nance and secured Rogers. Which I am kinda neutral on that subject until I see Nance at the next level.



I'll tell you why I think it happened like that.  Look at all the stuff that's coming out about Nance and his dad and Rogers.  The more I read the happier I am he's going to Knoxville instead of Athens.  I'm starting to think that our coaches saw something they really wanted no part of in the Nance/Dad stuff and were not about to offer a packaged deal just to get Da'rick.  I could be completely wrong but we did offer both the Ogletree boys so we could get Alec.  with all the schollies available why would we have balked at doing it again unless something really stunk about this?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 2, 2010)

it's all gonna come down to this.... And brad you know what I mean from the PM I sent you months ago.....IF.... Da'Rick goes UT...and gets a good handler... he will make it hurt everytime he plays us!  If he doesn't.... he won't last 2 years!  The kid would face the same thing if he was going to UGA as well.  I know Mike will have some influence over him. Mike is a long time friend (Class of 81') and has a good head on his shoulders and business savy.... if he stays on DR... he'll do well. If its more than Mike or anyone else can carry... he washes out.  For DR... Mike may be a ticket to a better life.. if he chooses to see it for what it is.  If he turns his back on that.... he's a fool.  I know its a raw deal for us Dawgs... but as a kid.... who wouldn't be HIGH on someone buying stock in us for that kinda ride?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm just tired of Garner shaking the school down for more money every year or so and he seems to be losing his magic. WAY too many schools came to our state and took players we wanted. It's embarassing and reminiscent of the Goof(Goff) years.I wonder if he's still spending UGA's money?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> it's all gonna come down to this.... And brad you know what I mean from the PM I sent you months ago.....IF.... Da'Rick goes UT...and gets a good handler... he will make it hurt everytime he plays us!  If he doesn't.... he won't last 2 years!  The kid would face the same thing if he was going to UGA as well.  I know Mike will have some influence over him. Mike is a long time friend (Class of 81') and has a good head on his shoulders and business savy.... if he stays on DR... he'll do well. If its more than Mike or anyone else can carry... he washes out.  For DR... Mike may be a ticket to a better life.. if he chooses to see it for what it is.  If he turns his back on that.... he's a fool.  I know its a raw deal for us Dawgs... but as a kid.... who wouldn't be HIGH on someone buying stock in us for that kinda ride?




I think that's a pretty good asessment.  he could end up being the next big thing or he could end up being the next Nu'kese Richardson.  It could easily go either way.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm just tired of Garner shaking the school down for more money every year or so and he seems to be losing his magic. WAY too many schools came to our state and took players we wanted. It's embarassing and reminiscent of the Goof(Goff) years.I wonder if he's still spending UGA's money?



Garner is a great recruiter, but we just can't afford to lose top in-state recruits like we did this year. Everyone is raving about next year's stock of recruits from the state of georgia and that we could possibly have the best recruiting class in the nation next year, etc. Well how can we go about doing that when we only signed 3 of the top 10 players in the state this year?  UGA is the top school in the state by far and we must be held accountable for keeping the talent in our own state. If garner can't get it done, then there are plenty of people who can...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> we did offer both the Ogletree boys so we could get Alec.  with all the schollies available why would we have balked at doing it again unless something really stunk about this?



we got a verbal from alec before we offered zander.  alec came on board in june and zander in december.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> God I hope not  I don't want Garner out of Athens. He has single handedly brought a lot of great recruits to Athens. Some folks have just simply lost their minds.



That is why I said that Smoke. Any dawg is crazy to want RG out of Athens. The man can recruit !!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> That is why I said that Smoke. Any dawg is crazy to want RG out of Athens. The man can recruit !!!!!!



I know Jody. I agree. He has brought some serious players to Athens over the last 10 years.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 3, 2010)

I still think another  coach/recruiter coulda got more GREAT players to come to UGA. If next year is supposed to be so good for recruiting and what happens next year is what happened this year, you guys won't think I'm so crazy. How can you say he's a great recruiter when we are getting the leftovers from our OWN state?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I still think another  coach/recruiter coulda got more GREAT players to come to UGA. If next year is supposed to be so good for recruiting and what happens next year is what happened this year, you guys won't think I'm so crazy. How can you say he's a great recruiter when we are getting the leftovers from our OWN state?



Because this year is the exception rather than the rule.  We just got a whole new defensive staff and did so late in the game.  We also are coming off our worst season under CMR.  Those two things are gonna have some affect.  Perspective is everything here.  There a whole lot of programs that would love to have Garner.  
Bama, Florida, Auburn, LSU, and FSU all recruit Georgia heavily and we almost always bring in who we want from in state in spite of that.  I don't see how firing Garner HELPS recruiting.


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 3, 2010)

We are not getting the leftovers. We are getting the players that we need. Why waste scollys on WR we dont need any!! We have players to fill our needs!! And will have scollys for next year!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

mjfortner said:


> We are not getting the leftovers. We are getting the players that we need. Why waste scollys on WR we dont need any!! We have players to fill our needs!! And will have scollys for next year!!



let them enjoy their pitty party.  Maybe ACguy will let them join his expert college football panel.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> That is why I said that Smoke. Any dawg is crazy to want RG out of Athens. The man can recruit !!!!!!



Yea, some of these guys just need to go ahead and jump off the cliff.  Their world has ended anyway.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, some of these guys just need to go ahead and jump off the cliff.  Their world has ended anyway.



They've swallowed the crap that the fans of rival teams have been feeding them about how you have a right to EXPECT a NC and that you've been deprived if you don't get one and your coach should be fired if he doesn't win one in X number of seasons.  I guess all God's chillun are entitled to a house, free health care, a car, a cell phone, a good job, and a NC for their favorite team.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought I was on the OSU board for a minute.

OSU has had the same type of recruiting year as UGA. The top 6 players from the state of Ohio went elswhere including the best LB in the country(Jordan Hicks). Shocking considering how well OSU does in it's home state and it's reputation with putting LB's in the NFL. OSU, at one point 2 weeks ago looked as if they were getting S. Henderson(#1 Olineman in the country) and S. Floyd(#2 DT in the country) only to get neither. Oh well.

The bottom line is OSU and UGA will be just fine and both are projected to have top 10 classes next year.

The sky is not falling.


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 3, 2010)

Enough of this were getting out recruited. So what other teams land 5 star recrutes. Yes most of them are good but it doent matter how you are in high school if you play in the right class your going to be good. It matters how you take that first hit in college you either sink or swim. Look at Caleb King highly recruted in high school was scared to get hit when he first came to UGA. Like other have said you cant coach or teach heart. I will take that any day over what star you were in high school. Logan Gray highly recruted as a qb awesome at catching punts.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> let them enjoy their pitty party.  Maybe ACguy will let them join his expert college football panel.



Good luck getting second in the east this year  .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Good luck getting second in the east this year  .



Thanks.  Good luck to you in this latest twist in the Oscar Meyer soap opera.  He just went on another "indefinite leave of abscnece."  Wait...he's back...oh wait...he's gone again.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 3, 2010)

I just hope Grantham can make the most out of what he has. My instincts say he will.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thanks.  Good luck to you in this latest twist in the Oscar Meyer soap opera.  He just went on another "indefinite leave of abscnece."  Wait...he's back...oh wait...he's gone again.



We don't need him to beat UGA. Even the Great Ron Zook was able to having a winning record against UGA  .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

ACguy said:


> We don't need him to beat UGA. Even the Great Ron Zook was able to having a winning record against UGA  .



I know.  we're never,ever gonna beat yall again.  Ever.


----------



## Marks500 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like Good News to me!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 24, 2010)

Why did you feel the need to revive this hunk of crap?


----------

